

Christopher “Moot” Poole's testimony in the Palin email hacking case - eof
http://i.cdn.turner.com/dr/teg/tsg/release/sites/default/files/assets/poole-testimony.pdf

======
jrockway
Yet another site that logs way too much information. I have a dream that some
day, web logs won't include the remote IP address.

In the mean time, use Tor.

Also:

 _Q: The last column, the user agent string, does that show which browser,
operating system, and other information that this particular user and that
date and time had on their computer.

A: Yes._

No. It shows what advisory string their user-agent chose to tell the web
server. Please tell me that something like this is not evidence in the
government's case.

~~~
powrtoch
I'm betting that it can be evidence against anyone not informed enough to call
them on it.

And let's not forget that IP address evidence assumes, probably among other
things, 1) No Tor 2) No Proxy (chains) 3) No one else under the same NAT
umbrella 4) No ISP address allocation weirdness.

~~~
jrockway
Yeah. I read the cross examination and didn't think the guy's lawyer did a
very good job

It did inspire me to watch anime with mangoes, though.

------
gwern
That was incredibly dull and a complete waste of 10 minutes.

~~~
powrtoch
I was about to ask why this is on HN, but really why is it anywhere except at
the bottom of a stack of court proceedings? I have a hard time imagining
anyone reading through this and not wanting those 10 minutes back.

~~~
bdickason
I think the fact that some judge/prosecutor would be pulling up 4chan in a
courtroom and pointing out pages fascinates me. 'Mr. Moot can you please
verify that this hentai tentacle rape scene is in line with the 4chan rules'
etc :)

Not a big 4chan fan myself but the idea of website owners dealing with such
questionable/taboo content in a court of law is quite interesting.

~~~
powrtoch
I think if the article actually contained anything like 'Mr. Moot can you
please verify that this hentai tentacle rape scene is in line with the 4chan
rules', it would have been, while still not particularly relevant HN material,
actually entertaining enough to be worth my time. Instead I just listened to a
description of how to pull an activity log by IP address.

~~~
steveklabnik
There are a few gems in there. "What does 'newfag' mean?" and "Rick Astley is
a singer, is that correct?"

------
Marticus
It wasn't as interesting as I thought it was.

But still kinda cool - as someone else said the culture is so vastly
different. Wanting a definition of "who" Rick Astley is cracked me up, even if
only "for the record."

But nonetheless, what gets me the most is, in fact, how vastly indecipherable
some of this must be to the jury, regardless of explanations. And the
explanations themselves might possibly require many minutes / hours of
defining to accurately represent the case.

Makes me wonder what they do about really complex technological cases.

------
a2tech
Lots of internet misspellings in the testimony. Reading this really makes me
think about how foreign the culture on the Internet is to most people-and how
indecipherable.

------
nirmal
Typo on page 13. "Rickroll is a _mean_ or Internet kind of trend..."

~~~
nailer
'A. That is a misspelling, actually. It's Anime & Mango.'

I don't think that's what Moot said. The more worrying one is where he's asked
to explain what the significance of '.jpg' is.

~~~
jrockway
Why? The testimony is for a jury of laymen, and they need to understand as
much as possible to properly render a verdict.

~~~
nailer
It's concerning when a laymen does not understand what a jpg is.

~~~
jrockway
Why?

~~~
nailer
Because I'd hope laymen in most first world countries have used the web
before.

